# Solved: Unable to play videos or music in any media player.



## 64th (Jul 22, 2006)

This may be more of an issue with my computer and not the media players themselves. Everytime I try to play a media file, it loads sure enough, but I can't get it to play. There's a big "Play" button in front of me, but no matter how many times I click it, or how creative the patterns, it will just hold at the beginning point. This happens with video reels online (Think Myspace music videos). *Sometimes* I can drag the slider at the bottom and it'll play maybe half a second of the video and then stop again.

I'm concerned since I just got this computer back from The Geek Squad and it's returned condition is worse than before. I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how I can salvage the little that's left. If you need any other information, I'll be happy to post it.


----------



## LordPython (Nov 12, 2003)

The only thing I can think of is to make sure your codecs are up to date. Perhaps The Geek Squad reinstalled something that remove/overwrote your codecs.


----------



## michaeltee (May 20, 2004)

Have you tried installing the latest version of Windows Media Player 10 over your existing installation? This might restore file/codec corruption or other damage that occured while your PC was being serviced. Along those same lines, there's the possibility of installing the new Windows Media Player 11 beta which will overwrite WMP10. Just keep in mind that you can't go back to WMP10 once WMP11 is installed. My other suggestion would be to install a new player such as "JetAudio" which can handle most any type of audio and video format. Even if WMP can't be sucessfully restored, a new player might work perfectly. You would just need to associate your audio/video formats to make the new player your "default". Of course these suggestions more or less assume that your the problem is with your player rather than your computer itself. If you want to give any of these suggestions a try and then post the results it may help to narrow down the cause of your problem.

JET AUDIO HOME PAGE
http://www.cowonamerica.com/products/jetaudio/

WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/10/default.aspx

-Mike


----------



## 64th (Jul 22, 2006)

I tried both suggestions. 
1. I downloaded the codecs, but frankly, I'm not altogether sure how to access them or whatever I'm supposed to do. (Foriegn ground for this beginner)
2. Then I downloaded the players and now I can play the movies! Hooray. I checked the video reels, however, and it's still giving me the same Start>Stop>Drag>Start>Stop deal. 

But... I'm not going to push my luck anymore. Now if I could only get my speakers to work. But that is a another problem for another area. Thank you for your help, the both of you.


----------

